# Painting attachments plows and pushers



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

What is everyone’s thoughts. You don’t need to advertise for boss/western/artic/mp etc. And I know you could say the same about equipment.. but as far as repainting to a unique color to you and slapping logos on plows and pushers what are your thoughts. Waste of time or making you stand out from the rest. In our different seasons and fleets we try to match everything. The only thing I haven’t done is the commercial snow fleet.. I don’t feel that the skids or loaders are necessary although I am sure a guy would stick out in a bright pink loader lol.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

White_Gold11 said:


> What is everyone's thoughts. You don't need to advertise for boss/western/artic/mp etc. And I know you could say the same about equipment.. but as far as repainting to a unique color to you and slapping logos on plows and pushers what are your thoughts. Waste of time or making you stand out from the rest. In our different seasons and fleets we try to match everything. The only thing I haven't done is the commercial snow fleet.. I don't feel that the skids or loaders are necessary although I am sure a guy would stick out in a bright pink loader lol.





White_Gold11 said:


> No you probably do not need logo on your skids or loaders with it on the pushers. Couple of gallons of Kilt's if I spelled that right if you want to change colors and then the color of choice. Spray if possible if not roller and a brush.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

You're on a roll today Fred.
Kilt? We don't need to know what you're wearing today.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

I can tell you that Fisher OEM paint and splatter decals are extremely popular. Does it make a difference for appearances? Beats me, but plenty of people seem to think so


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

Not really worried about how. Just thinking out loud on ps I guess. Anyone have any pics of a fleet big or small that changed colors on pusher, plows etc for uniformity?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Our owner used to make us paint all the equipment a certain color for years, then someone told him a very good point, if you resale it, wont bring as much.....and how are you or anyone to know if its 'yours" or someone's else's cause it's still 'your' color.

I also thought it was such a waiste of time and money to do it...imo


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

EWSplow said:


> You're on a roll today Fred.
> Kilt? We don't need to know what you're wearing today.


https://www.amazon.com/KILZ-Adhesio...ocphy=9005585&hvtargid=pla-338060652164&psc=1

There. :laugh:


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Why not do it?
I've seen plows with company logos, phone numbers. etc. 
Maybe good advertising?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

From a branding stand point anything to make your company stand out and look more professional is a plus...But as Dieselss said it might make it a bit tougher to sell the Pusher or plow...I would spend the money and time on keeping equipment in good OEM condition


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

dieselss said:


> Our owner used to make us paint all the equipment a certain color for years, then someone told him a very good point, if you resale it, wont bring as much.....and how are you or anyone to know if its 'yours" or someone's else's cause it's still 'your' color.
> 
> I also thought it was such a waiste of time and money to do it...imo


Valid point. Could always repaint for sale or sell out your market. My company landscapes and we are decent size. Our competition is always changing to our color t-shirt. 10-15 years ago we just kept our color and let them copy us. Customers just think we are twice as big..idk


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

FredG said:


> https://www.amazon.com/KILZ-Adhesio...ocphy=9005585&hvtargid=pla-338060652164&psc=1
> 
> There. :laugh:


You priming your house Fred??


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Defcon 5 said:


> You priming your house Fred??


I think he's been priming something.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Defcon 5 said:


> You priming your house Fred??


Nope my house is vinyl, hopefully won't need anything with my time left here. The stuff works good on metal when changing colors.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

This is a guy I used to do work for....He is big into Breast Cancer awareness.....He stuff does stand out


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

EWSplow said:


> I think he's been priming something.


That would be correct, getting primed up for football down the Tavern and the long legged bartender :laugh:


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

I could see how pink would work. You wouldn’t have every competitor lined up to paint there 8k-30k plow/pushers pink!


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

White_Gold11 said:


> I could see how pink would work. You wouldn't have every competitor lined up to paint there 8k-30k plow/pushers pink!


 Don't you have a pink shirt? I do, :laugh:


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

White_Gold11 said:


> I could see how pink would work. You wouldn't have every competitor lined up to paint there 8k-30k plow/pushers pink!


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

My company did a pink **** support dealeo a few years back. So I am sure I could dig one out!


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

Defcon 5 said:


> View attachment 185146


Dang! They put some work into those


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

White_Gold11 said:


> Dang! They put some work into those


True, wait till they are used, wont be that shiny


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

He is a pretty big operator....Has a bunch of Metal Plesses painted up Pink....Come from the Factory painted


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

White_Gold11 said:


> Dang! They put some work into those


Ya time and money too. I'm all for a logo on the pusher, changing colors not so much.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Defcon 5 said:


> View attachment 185146


What, no Liveedge?? An ISO certified company not buying the most advanced technology available??


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

One thing about my market is we basically only have boss red, all of the yellows, and kage blue. Leaving a few colors of the rainbow and black to work with and not look like everything else in a parking lot. Whatever I decide this week I know that I will re logo as always..


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

John_DeereGreen said:


> What, no Liveedge?? An ISO certified company not buying the most advanced technology available??


He has a bunch of live edges....Settle down there scooter....Jealousy is an ugly color


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

White_Gold11 said:


> One thing about my market is we basically only have boss red, all of the yellows, and kage blue. Leaving a few colors of the rainbow and black to work with and not look like everything else in a parking lot. Whatever I decide this week I know the I will re logo as always..


Couple of nice logos would go a long way on a pusher...


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Defcon 5 said:


> He has a bunch of live edges....Settle down there scooter....Jealousy is an ugly color


No jealousy at all actually. I have no interest or desire to be what he is.

Just funny how there are people here that preach that Livedge is the end all be all, while a very large and well respected company does not utilize it on every plow, and according to Paul, states that the wing plow is more of an advantage than Livedge is.

Anyway...carry on with the branding discussion.


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

John_DeereGreen said:


> No jealousy at all actually. I have no interest or desire to be what he is.
> 
> Just funny how there are people here that preach that Livedge is the end all be all, while a very large and well respected company does not utilize it on every plow, and according to Paul, states that the wing plow is more of an advantage than Livedge is.
> 
> Anyway...carry on with the branding discussion.


Not a MP expert. I have my first LE wing on order so I am hopeful that they are what everyone says but I have also heard somewhere through the grapevine that under 10ft live edge is unnecessary. And I probably buy into that info as well. DEFCON pics looked like 8-13 or smaller skid models.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

White_Gold11 said:


> Not a MP expert. I have my first LE wing on order so I am hopeful that they are what everyone says but I have also heard somewhere through the grapevine that under 10ft live edge is unnecessary. And I probably buy into that info as well. DEFCON pics looked like 8-13 or smaller skid models.


10' and bigger the sectional edges make a pretty decent difference. What size plow did you buy?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

John_DeereGreen said:


> No jealousy at all actually. I have no interest or desire to be what he is.
> 
> Just funny how there are people here that preach that Livedge is the end all be all, while a very large and well respected company does not utilize it on every plow, and according to Paul, states that the wing plow is more of an advantage than Livedge is.
> 
> Anyway...carry on with the branding discussion.


They utilize plenty of live edge pusher....You need to keep your little jealous comments to yourself ...That's unless you have something to add about branding


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Defcon 5 said:


> View attachment 185146


Wow that guy must have some skin


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

John_DeereGreen said:


> 10' and bigger the sectional edges make a pretty decent difference. What size plow did you buy?


 A 10-16


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Defcon 5 said:


> They utilize plenty of live edge pusher....You need to keep your little jealous comments to yourself ...That's unless you have something to add about branding


Again. Has nothing to do with jealousy. That's why I said carry on with your branding discussions. 


White_Gold11 said:


> A 10-16


Thumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

White_Gold11 said:


> A 10-16


You're going to love the LiveEdge.

I've painted pushers Oomkes green and just put logos on some. Equipment all has a logo on it. Even painted truck plows Oomkes green. Had most of our truck plows Blizzard white, then they discontinued Blizzard and came out with SnowEx gray\grey. Blooming mirons.

It's pretty difficult to justify spending the money on blasting and repainting something that doesn't really need it. At least for me.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

my 463 was a Sunbelt rental machine. So i got it "sunbelt green" 

When i picked it up from the guy I bought it from, first time it was unloaded of my trailer was at my paint guys shop. 

It was a bargaining point when I was making the deal with the guy that it was not worth as much as he had it priced at as I have to pay to get it painted before anything.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

John_DeereGreen said:


> What, no Liveedge?? An ISO certified company not buying the most advanced technology available??





John_DeereGreen said:


> Just funny how there are people here that preach that Livedge is the end all be all, while a very large and well respected company does not utilize it on every plow,


Why don't you call up Troy and ask him why he doesn't have LiveEdges on all his plows...

I'm just small taters, nowhere close to $1.2 million in snow sales, but I do believe it is the best technology available. For me, I won't buy a pusher or wing plow without that technology.

Then again, I don't buy used pushers or finance wing plows.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Paint them your business colors. When I got my new Curtis, I made it look like a Western. Got a lot of flack over that.


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

Still kicking the idea/colors around.. 90% of what you see in my village is red or yellow leaving plenty of options.As of now we run all boss so it’s easy to touch up red..if I black out and logo my plow/ pusher fleet you really think 10 years from now someone would be like I want an extra 500 off that ugly black mp. I could see the pink thing being a deal breaker for peeps with complexes lol.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

White_Gold11 said:


> Still kicking the idea/colors around.. 90% of what you see in my village is red or yellow leaving plenty of options.As of now we run all boss so it's easy to touch up red..if I black out and logo my plow/ pusher fleet you really think 10 years from now someone would be like I want an extra 500 off that ugly black mp. I could see the pink thing being a deal breaker for peeps with complexes lol.


You really think your paint job is going to last 10 years?

If we are talking about keeping things till they are worth scrap value, then no, paint color will not matter at that point.


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

Philbilly2 said:


> You really think your paint job is going to last 10 years?
> No one must keep paint/Maintence up on everything in a fleet.
> If we are talking about keeping things till they are worth scrap value, then no, paint color will not matter at that point.


I concur


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

Canada Plow




__
GMC Driver


__
Oct 23, 2018




 The paint scheme we have adopted for our fleet of Blizzard plows.






This is what we adopted for our fleet. Trying to be a little patriotic. They do need touch up every year, but the thumbs up are worth it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

GMC Driver said:


> Canada Plow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those definitely have a lower resale value south of the border...


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Those definitely have a lower resale value south of the border...


Yes, but the exchange makes up for it.

Probably some kind of tarriff on it now too...


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Defcon 5 said:


> He is a pretty big operator....Has a bunch of Metal Plesses painted up Pink....Come from the Factory painted


He wraps them with vinyl. The factory doesn't paint them that color.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Luther said:


> He wraps them with vinyl. The factory doesn't paint them that color.


If you say so....


----------



## sthoms3355 (Jan 3, 2008)

Defcon 5 said:


> View attachment 185145
> This is a guy I used to do work for....He is big into Breast Cancer awareness.....He stuff does stand out


He orders his equipment new with that color paint directly from the manufacturer


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I liked Troy. He still on here? Probably too busy. His avatar was a pic of an old loader right? Forgot his user name. Troy, if you read this...the Wings still blow!
I always matched my trucks white body/red bed with logo. Had a couple all red pickups and it drove me crazy they did not look like the others. I never did skid steers or plow equipment. I definitely like the idea though. That pink is cool! Especially for a cause. We had a small operation 6-7 trucks usually.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Pretty sure Troy has never been on PS.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Pretty sure Troy has never been on PS.


But the Plowlord has


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Must have been thinking of someone else then.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

WIPensFan said:


> Must have been thinking of someone else then.


Oomkes?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

TCLA

Is that Luther now?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

WIPensFan said:


> TCLA
> 
> Is that Luther now?


Yup...but that isn't Troy.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Yup...but that isn't Troy.


Ok, but TCLA stood for Troy Clogg Landscaping correct? He worked there?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

WIPensFan said:


> Ok, but TCLA stood for Troy Clogg Landscaping correct? He worked there?


Correct...Plow Lord is much nicer than Troy.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

ok, time to get back on topic please...


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Would have to be to deal with a select few...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Here's some very nice "branded" equipment, from a friend of mine.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Uploading pics needs to be fixed. I didn't upload those pics multiple times, I only clicked on "Full Image" instead of Thumbnail and it duplicates or triplicates the uploaded files.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Sure...


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Uploading pics needs to be fixed. I didn't upload those pics multiple times, I only clicked on "Full Image" instead of Thumbnail and it duplicates or triplicates the uploaded files.


That loader looks like a name changer


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

EWSplow said:


> That loader looks like a name changer


Oops, game.

Had trouble editing.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 186884
> View attachment 186884
> View attachment 186885
> View attachment 186884
> ...


That is some nice branding....Good looking stuff...


----------

